# wash rope swings/perches/boings?



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Do you all wash the rope swings/perches/boings when you receive them either online or from a store? if so, how? I'm thikning of tossing mine in the clothes washer with some towels, vinegar, and baking soda on cold cycle.

These rope toys have the ends cut off, and are only used outside the cage during supervised playtime 

Thanks for your input


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You could try that. I've always just washed mine down by hand using straight white vinegar.
Let me know how the wash cycle works for you!*


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Welp, scratch that. The metal bell at the end doesn't come off, I tried twisting the pvc best I could. So, white vinegar it is! Also probably a bad idea, I don't know what sort of wire is inside the rope. If it's a cheap metal, then it would likely rust.


----------

